# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چرا نمیشه یک رشته و دانشگاه معقول پیدا کرد!؟:|

## GUST

سلام آقا من دیگه دارم آمپر میپرونم! 
هرکسی یک چیزی میگه راجع به رشته های مهندسی و پزشکی
از اول شروع میکنم : هدف من رشته مهندسی شهرم بود که امسال بهش نمیرسم حالا نظریات مختلف دوستان : 
معلم هندسه : هیچ فرقی بین  دانشگاه دولتی و آزاد نداره!استادای دانشگاه دولتی پول میگیرن میرن آزاد :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35): 
عموم (معلم فیزیک و طرفدار سرسخت تجربی) : خدا دانشگاه آزاد رو زوال نیاره 1.5 میدی ترمی راحت فرقی هم ندارن!
نظر خودم : مهندسا عین مرغ تو صف نظام مهندسی وایستادن پروژه بگیرن ( طرح پویا) هیچ فرقی هم نداره آزاد باشی یا پیام نور یا دولتی
یکی از دوستان که درحال تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاده : یکسال موندن برای مهندسی دانشگاه فردوسی ارزششو داره ! اونجا هم مخن و درس خون! انتخاب رشته نکن...! 
نظر معلم شیمی گرامی : پشت کنکور نمون  :Yahoo (77): برو سربازی بعدش فلافلی بزن بعدش فرصت برای ادامه تحصیل توی دانشگاه آزاد هست  :Yahoo (77): 

حالا میرسیم سر رشته! 
بابام : چندسال دیگه همه اینایی که سر کارن بازنشست میشن کار مهندسی نایاب میشه ساخت و ساز هم راه میفته 
خودمم : مهندس بشم پول ندارم نون بخورم تو فکر این بودم تا سال 97 زیست رو بخونم برم دندانپزشکی حالا سختی قبولیش بماند!اگر قبول نشدم همین مهندسی آزاد رو ادامه میدم 
نظر یکی از دوستان انجمن  راجع به دندانپزشکی : آرتروز گردن میگیری  :Yahoo (4): نرو! 
اون قضیه تدریس فیزیک هم که تو فکرش بودم رو تقریبا کنسل کردم! علتش اینه که خود کسی که فیزیک محض اونم دانشگاه علم و صنعت خونده داره انصراف میده! چون بیشتر از 5تا کلاس در ماه بیشتر پیدا نمیکنه و کنکور تجربی داده ... استادش که 14 سال خونده و از اساتید بزرگ تهرانه هم نظرش همینه !
 :Yahoo (35): دوستان بعضیا میگن تو جوگیری و فلان تصمیم هاتو زود عوض میکنی! علتش اینه که هیچکس از قضیه انتخاب رشته من، منفعتی نمیبره و همه چیزی رو میبینن میگن!واقعا نمیشه یک چیز معقول انتخاب کرد! 
یعنی بالکل هرچی ایده داشتم پاک شد  :Yahoo (101): نا امید شدم

----------


## khatereh 2

چون هدف نداری

----------


## JavADiiI74

پاینده باشی دلاور!! :Yahoo (4): 

رفع اسپم : بنظرم برو توی کار تدریس زیست. نون توی زیسته!!

----------


## khatereh 2

وهر کسی یک عشقی دارد.
اما خیلی کمند آدم هایی که ب صراحت دنبال عشقشان بروند.
مثلا یکی عاشق رانندگی ست، می رود دنبال حرفه ی بی تحرک کاسبی.
یکی عاشق کاسب شدن است، به عشقش پشت پا می زند، می شود پزشک.
البته آدم نمی تواند از عشقش به طور کامل دست بکشد.
شاید برای همین باشد که خیلی از کاسب ها خودشان با اتومبیل به دنبال اجناس می روند و یا خیلی از پزشکان مثل کاسب ها در مطب شخصی شان طوری می نشینند که انگار پشت دخل دکان نشسته اند.


#رضا_امیرخانی 
از کتابِ ناصر ارمنی


@

----------


## GUST

> چون هدف نداری


هدف من *پوله* آبجی

----------


## GUST

> پاینده باشی دلاور!!
> 
> رفع اسپم : بنظرم برو توی کار تدریس زیست. نون توی زیسته!!


 :Yahoo (114): داداش من ریاضی خوندم بعد برم توی زیست! بی مزه

----------


## JavADiiI74

> داداش من ریاضی خوندم بعد برم توی زیست! بی مزه


با این آیکیو همون زیست نری بهتره!! من آجی هستم! نه داداش!!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Bahar_

> داداش من ریاضی خوندم بعد برم توی زیست! بی مزه


داداش نیست آبجیه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## JavADiiI74

> هدف من *پوله* آبجی


تو که نیاز به پول نداری و تامینی چرا هدفت رو پول انتخاب کردی؟! عجیبه... کار دنیا برعکسه...

----------


## GUST

> با این آیکیو همون زیست نری بهتره!! من آجی هستم! نه داداش!!


 :Yahoo (4): شرمنده فکر کردم اسمت جواده!

----------


## GUST

> تو که نیاز به پول نداری و تامینی چرا هدفت رو پول انتخاب کردی؟! عجیبه... کار دنیا برعکسه...


 :Yahoo (35): دوست دارم خودم مزه پول درآوردن اونم از نوع بالاش رو تجربه کنم :Yahoo (65): از مفت خوری خوشم نمیاد

----------


## GUST

> داداش نیست آبجیه


عجب یوزری برا خودش گزاشته :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): جواد خوندمش

----------


## JavADiiI74

> دوست دارم خودم مزه پول درآوردن اونم از نوع بالاش رو تجربه کنماز مفت خوری خوشم نمیاد


هدف.... فکر کنم تعریف درستی از هدف توی ذهنت نداری.
به هرحال آرزوی موفقیت برات دارم و امیدوارم جوگیریت کمتر بشه! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (114): 
بای  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## JavADiiI74

> عجب یوزری برا خودش گزاشتهجواد خوندمش


این اشتباه رو روی این حساب گذاشتم که تصور میکنید همه باید اسم کوچیکشونو بذارن روی پروفایلشون!! البته من قبلا اسم کوچیکم روی پروفم بودم اما جوگیری بعضی از دوستان ترجیح دادم فامیلیم باشه تا مثل شما به اشتب بیفتن! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Bahar_

> این اشتباه رو روی این حساب گذاشتم که تصور میکنید همه باید اسم کوچیکشونو بذارن روی پروفایلشون!! البته من قبلا اسم کوچیکم روی پروفم بودم اما جوگیری بعضی از دوستان ترجیح دادم فامیلیم باشه تا مثل شما به اشتب بیفتن!


خوشمان آمد خواهر :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Blackfire747

تا وقتی هدفت پول محض باشه به هیچ جا نمیرسی اینو پارسال خودم تجربه کردم  داداش.

----------


## GUST

> هدف.... فکر کنم تعریف درستی از هدف توی ذهنت نداری.
> به هرحال آرزوی موفقیت برات دارم و امیدوارم جوگیریت کمتر بشه!
> بای


آبجی من که هدفمو گفتم عجبااااااا |: 
باز گفت جوگیر :Yahoo (114): 
یعنی یک انتخاب معقول و درست پیدا نمیشه |:

----------


## Reza.Hosseini

من فقط از 10 سال دیگه خودم میترسم که انقدر ملت دارن سرازیر میشن به سمت رشته های پزشکی و ...
یه وقت ورق برنگرده و 10 سال دیگه بخوایم از نو بریم مهندسی بخونیم ...
اینجا ایرانه ؛ هیچی روش ننوشته ...

----------


## Blackfire747

در توصیف رشته های مهندسی باید بگم.
من تو آموزشی مسابقات ملی مهارت که بودم دو تا مهندس برنامه نویس دیدم.
یکی تاکسی رون بود 
اون یکی دیگه برنامه می نوشت 15 میلیون گاهی هم با شرکتشون برنامه مینوشتن 90 میلیون تومان .
از اون که موفق بود پرسیدیم چرا شما انقدر موفقید اون یکی اون طوریه 
گفت : خودش عرضه نداره وگرنه مینشست خونشون هر روز تواناییهاشو زیاد می کرد.
بله اینطوریاس

----------


## Blackfire747

> من فقط از 10 سال دیگه خودم میترسم که انقدر ملت دارن سرازیر میشن به سمت رشته های پزشکی و ...
> یه وقت ورق برنگرده و 10 سال دیگه بخوایم از نو بریم مهندسی بخونیم ...
> اینجا ایرانه ؛ هیچی روش ننوشته ...


خوبی پزشکی اینه دست وزارت بهداشته وگرنه بدبخت بودیم
الآن البته وضع چندان خوب نیست چون دانشگاه ها خیلی دارن پردیس میگیرن تو پول بده پزشکی بخون  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> هدف من *پوله* آبجی


90 درصد هدفشون پوله ولی راه های زیادی برای رسیدن به پول وجود داری . شما باید ببینی علاقت چیه . اگه خودت میدونی چه شغلی رو دوست داری که مشکل حله اگه نه برو پیش یه روانشناس تست mbti بده ببین به چه چیزایی گرایش داری .

شغل مورد نظرت رو که پیدا کردی بهترین رشته دانشگاهی که باهاش همخوانی داره رو در بهترین دانشگاه انتخاب کن (دانشگاه های تهران و دولتی منطقه 1) و بشین درس بخون سال دیگه بهش برسی . 

چنتا چیز رو مد نظر داشته باش :
1-همونجور که پدرت میگه ممکنه یهو نیاز به مهندس توی کشور زیاد بشه . چه از طرف دولت چه بخش خصوصی . که در هر صورت اولویت با فارغ های دانشجو های برتره .

2-شما نمیخوای بری دانشگاه که دو روز بعد بیای بیرون . شما قراره حداقل 6 سال دیگه فارغ بشی که اون موقع نسبت به الان دوتا دولت عوض شده و ممکنه با توجه به وضع وخیم ایران اوضاع 180 درجه تغییر کنه .

3-شما قبلا گفتی که مشکل مالی نداری درسته ؟ پس خودت هر وقت بخوای میتونی شرکت تاسیس کنی و وارد بازار کار بشی . بازار کار همه توی ایران خیلی خلا داره ! اگه کسی توی کارش حرفه ای باشه میتونه از این خلا ها میلیاردی پول در بیاره ...
و نکاتی دیگر  :Yahoo (4):  ...

----------


## Reza.Hosseini

دوست عزیز *Blackfire747* من اگه انقدر پول داشتم که سالی 32 میلیون پول بدم برم پزشکی بخونم اصن درس نمی خوندم
خداوکلیلی به چیه این مملکت امیدوار باشم ؟

----------


## Blackfire747

> دوست عزیز *Blackfire747* من اگه انقدر پول داشتم که سالی 32 میلیون پول بدم برم پزشکی بخونم اصن درس نمی خوندم
> خداوکلیلی به چیه این مملکت امیدوار باشم ؟


والا منم نطرم همینه آدم که انقدر پول داره میره یه کامیون میخره از همون سال اول پول در میاره
امسال سه نفر از شهرستان ما رفتن بین الملل توی شهرستان خیلی کوچیک شما حساب کن.
بعضیا بی حد پولدارن .
اوضاع خرابه خراب

----------


## Reza.Hosseini

من که دیگه فقط بعد از هر نماز دعا می کنم آقا ظهور کنه
فک کنم که بعد از ظهور آقا ؛ سلمان فارسی خیلی کار داره تا این مملکتو درس کنه ...

----------


## GUST

> 90 درصد هدفشون پوله ولی راه های زیادی برای رسیدن به پول وجود داری . شما باید ببینی علاقت چیه . اگه خودت میدونی چه شغلی رو دوست داری که مشکل حله اگه نه برو پیش یه روانشناس تست mbti بده ببین به چه چیزایی گرایش داری .
> 
> شغل مورد نظرت رو که پیدا کردی بهترین رشته دانشگاهی که باهاش همخوانی داره رو در بهترین دانشگاه انتخاب کن (دانشگاه های تهران و دولتی منطقه 1) و بشین درس بخون سال دیگه بهش برسی . 
> 
> چنتا چیز رو مد نظر داشته باش :
> 1-همونجور که پدرت میگه ممکنه یهو نیاز به مهندس توی کشور زیاد بشه . چه از طرف دولت چه بخش خصوصی . که در هر صورت اولویت با فارغ های دانشجو های برتره .
> 
> 2-شما نمیخوای بری دانشگاه که دو روز بعد بیای بیرون . شما قراره حداقل 6 سال دیگه فارغ بشی که اون موقع نسبت به الان دوتا دولت عوض شده و ممکنه با توجه به وضع وخیم ایران اوضاع 180 درجه تغییر کنه .
> 
> ...


من بلافاصله که تکلیف دانشگاهم روشن بشه احتمالا وارد بازار کار بشم منظورم رشته خودم نیستش ...
اگر فیزیک رو تونستم فیزیک(البته با تقویت دروس تخصصی  :Yahoo (4): ) اگر تونستم واردات کنم واردات! یا شاید وارد بورس ایران یا فارکس شدم ... :Yahoo (35): ا
درنهایت اگر هیچکدوم از کارهام نگرفت شاید به رشته تجربی روی آوردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sis413

_استارتر به نظرخودت به جای مشورت با ماها بهترنیست بری بایه مشاورخوب صحبت کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخه اگه مابیل زن بودیم باغچه خودمونو بیل میزدیم_

----------


## GUST

> _استارتر به نظرخودت به جای مشورت با ماها بهترنیست بری بایه مشاورخوب صحبت کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اخه اگه مابیل زن بودیم باغچه خودمونو بیل میزدیم_


مشاور چی میخواد بگه!؟ انچه عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است

----------


## Reza.Hosseini

بابا مشاورا خودشون دارن واسه تجربی 96 میخونن
مزاحم اون بنده خداها نشین ...

----------


## sis413

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


مشاور چی میخواد بگه!؟ انچه عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است


 اگه سرمایه کافی داری به نظرمن بروسمت بازارکار درسو ول کن
ولی اگه نداری بمون یه سال دیگه یه مهندسی خوب تویه دانشگاه خوب قبول شو که راحت تر بورسیه بگیری بری کشورای دیگه مهندسی توایران حالا حالا پره_

----------


## Baaraan

> سلام آقا من دیگه دارم آمپر میپرونم! 
> هرکسی یک چیزی میگه راجع به رشته های مهندسی و پزشکی
> از اول شروع میکنم : هدف من رشته مهندسی شهرم بود که امسال بهش نمیرسم حالا نظریات مختلف دوستان : 
> معلم هندسه : هیچ فرقی بین  دانشگاه دولتی و آزاد نداره!استادای دانشگاه دولتی پول میگیرن میرن آزاد
> عموم (معلم فیزیک و طرفدار سرسخت تجربی) : خدا دانشگاه آزاد رو زوال نیاره 1.5 میدی ترمی راحت فرقی هم ندارن!
> نظر خودم : مهندسا عین مرغ تو صف نظام مهندسی وایستادن پروژه بگیرن ( طرح پویا) هیچ فرقی هم نداره آزاد باشی یا پیام نور یا دولتی
> یکی از دوستان که درحال تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاده : یکسال موندن برای مهندسی دانشگاه فردوسی ارزششو داره ! اونجا هم مخن و درس خون! انتخاب رشته نکن...! 
> نظر معلم شیمی گرامی : پشت کنکور نمون برو سربازی بعدش فلافلی بزن بعدش فرصت برای ادامه تحصیل توی دانشگاه آزاد هست 
> 
> ...


دوست من بشین روشن و معقول به هدفت از مهندسی خوندن فکر کن...ببین میخای چه کاره بشی آزاد کار کنی استخدام بشی خودت دفتر بزنی شایدم بخای هییت علمی چیزی بشی...اصلا کجا کار کنی؟تهران شهرستان یا حتی خارج از کشور...چون مثلا توی بعضی از استخدام ها نوع دانشگاه هم مهمه.جواب هر کدوم از این سوال ها راه متفاوتی جلو پات میزاره.در کل از بقیه مشورت بگیر ولی خودت تصمیم نهاییتو بگیر.موفق باشی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من بلافاصله که تکلیف دانشگاهم روشن بشه احتمالا وارد بازار کار بشم منظورم رشته خودم نیستش ...
> اگر فیزیک رو تونستم فیزیک(البته با تقویت دروس تخصصی ) اگر تونستم واردات کنم واردات! یا شاید وارد بورس ایران یا فارکس شدم ...ا
> درنهایت اگر هیچکدوم از کارهام نگرفت شاید به رشته تجربی روی آوردم


اگه نمیخوای توی رشته خودت کاری انجام بدی همین امسال برو هر دانشگاهی که شد ...

----------


## GUST

> اگه نمیخوای توی رشته خودت کاری انجام بدی همین امسال برو هر دانشگاهی که شد ...


آخه نمیدونم توی اون مسیرها موفق میشم یا نه!؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## politician

> سلام آقا من دیگه دارم آمپر میپرونم! 
> هرکسی یک چیزی میگه راجع به رشته های مهندسی و پزشکی
> از اول شروع میکنم : هدف من رشته مهندسی شهرم بود که امسال بهش نمیرسم حالا نظریات مختلف دوستان : 
> معلم هندسه : هیچ فرقی بین  دانشگاه دولتی و آزاد نداره!استادای دانشگاه دولتی پول میگیرن میرن آزاد
> عموم (معلم فیزیک و طرفدار سرسخت تجربی) : خدا دانشگاه آزاد رو زوال نیاره 1.5 میدی ترمی راحت فرقی هم ندارن!
> نظر خودم : مهندسا عین مرغ تو صف نظام مهندسی وایستادن پروژه بگیرن ( طرح پویا) هیچ فرقی هم نداره آزاد باشی یا پیام نور یا دولتی
> یکی از دوستان که درحال تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاده : یکسال موندن برای مهندسی دانشگاه فردوسی ارزششو داره ! اونجا هم مخن و درس خون! انتخاب رشته نکن...! 
> نظر معلم شیمی گرامی : پشت کنکور نمون برو سربازی بعدش فلافلی بزن بعدش فرصت برای ادامه تحصیل توی دانشگاه آزاد هست 
> 
> ...


 مشکل شماتوسوالتون پیداست میگین تاکنکور97برادندونپزشکی یعنی اگه برین تجربی خودتون رسمادوسال پشت کنکوری میدونید وهمین کلی اشکال داره پس بهتره تجربی نیاین :Yahoo (3):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آخه نمیدونم توی اون مسیرها موفق میشم یا نه!؟


مگه نمیگی کاری که میخوای انجام بدی ربطی به رشته و دانشگاهت نداره ؟؟؟ ینی میخوای با آزمون و خطا به سراغ کسب و کار ؟؟؟ داداش گلم پول علف خرس نیست خدایی ... اول فک کن ک چه کاری میتونی انجام بدی و دوست داری از چه روشی پول دار بشی بعد تصمیم بگیر ...

----------


## navidm46

داش اگه همه میدونست این مسیری که میخوان برن موفق میشن که کسی نا موفق نبود  
رو کسب و کار اینتنتی حساب کن  :Yahoo (94):  
من یه زمانی هدفم این بود دکتر بشم پول در بیارم بعد بیام تو کار بازار یابی اینترنتی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## politician

> آخه نمیدونم توی اون مسیرها موفق میشم یا نه!؟


درضمن یه چیزدیگه یادم رفت بگم مشکل رشته ریاضی تنهابازارکارنیست خیلی ازدانشجوهامث داداش خودم میرن تودانشگاه تئوری محض کارمیکنن توقع دارن باهمونابراشون شغل پیداشه درحالیکه نیازبازارمهارت واقعیه که کسی که وضع مالیش خوبه مثلابرارشته برق فنی حرفه ای کلی کلاس تخصصی داره که میشه شرکت کردوهم زمان ازدانشگاه  خوبی مث فردوسی هم مدرک گرفت که دراینصورت حتماکارهست ولی هزینه کلاس هاش دیدم خیلی گرون بودبراهمین منم سال بعدتصمیم گرفتم کنکورتجربی میدم

----------


## GUST

> مگه نمیگی کاری که میخوای انجام بدی ربطی به رشته و دانشگاهت نداره ؟؟؟ ینی میخوای با آزمون و خطا به سراغ کسب و کار ؟؟؟ داداش گلم پول علف خرس نیست خدایی ... اول فک کن ک چه کاری میتونی انجام بدی و دوست داری از چه روشی پول دار بشی بعد تصمیم بگیر ...


من که نمیخوام آزمون خطا انجام بدم! مطمئنا یکسال توی اون حیطه بدون سرمایه فعالیت میکنم
ولی الان همه چیز رکوده و احتمال اینکه منصرف بشم زیاده ...

----------


## GUST

> مشکل شماتوسوالتون پیداست میگین تاکنکور97برادندونپزشکی یعنی اگه برین تجربی خودتون رسمادوسال پشت کنکوری میدونید وهمین کلی اشکال داره پس بهتره تجربی نیاین


داداش علت اینکه دوسال وقت قائل شدم اینه : 1- دانشجوو ام 2 - دست به اختصاصی ترین درس یعنی زیست نزدم!!

----------

